# Collar with a Continental Cut?



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have Branna in a CC right now, seen as it's my favorite! My question is can she wear her collar and if so what collar is best? It makes me very nervous to not have her collar and tags on her but I am worried about mats forming due to the friction. It hasn't matted yet but it has come close. When her mane gets longer I am sure it will cause damage and matting. Any advice?


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen a few people on the forum who bought these collars , they're supposed to help protect the hair from breakage and etc i don't know how well they work though since iv'e never bought/seen one in real, I kept this bookmarked for the future though , I plan to grow out Jenna one of these days ...

http://http://www.poodleit.com/products/collars/#!/~/category/id=2512989&offset=0&sort=nameAsc

Here's also another thread of spoospirit's spoo in a Continental with a poodleit collar on

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/12972-wahooo-poodleit-collar.html


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I've never had a poodleit collar, but Outwest's Jazz has a gorgeous one! Reminds me of a smoking jacket, very debonair!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Those collars are beautiful! I wish I could get one but as beautiful as they are they sure are pricey! I will have to save for one though, but with a special needs puppy on the way it might be a while. The poodle that is wearing one is gorgeous! I can't wait until I can get a Standard! Thank you so much for this link. It will help a lot even though I can't get one right away.



TrueColors said:


> I've seen a few people on the forum who bought these collars , they're supposed to help protect the hair from breakage and etc i don't know how well they work though since iv'e never bought/seen one in real, I kept this bookmarked for the future though , I plan to grow out Jenna one of these days ...
> 
> http://http://www.poodleit.com/products/collars/#!/~/category/id=2512989&offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> ...


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love my poodleit collar on my girl who is also in the CC because she is being shown right now, but I only wear it on her when we go out because I'm worried that it will still break coat even though it is a protective collar. It is beautiful though and she gets a ton of compliments when she is wearing it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I loved the poodleit collars too......but they are way too expensive for me so after studying the pictures and experimenting and asking questions of people who do have them, I made my own! I made both the ones with the choke chain and ones that are custom to just Molly's size with 'limited slip' !!! I adore how they look, as you can't buy really wide collars for small dogs! I made Molly's both 1 1/2 and 2 inches wide..... her 'wardrobe is growing weekly LOL! So find a friend or a relative with a sewing machine! Oh yes...They are lined in satin so they 'slide' on the hair so they do help with breakage, but in the house it is better that they go naked if you want to keep hair breakage to a minimum! :cute:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great work, mollymuima. i already put nu2poodles on my list as the person whose dog i would like to live my second life as. i think i have to add you to the list. you really know how to spoil a dog! :biggrin:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Shes in a CC for fun, not for showing, right? your best bet is a very thin collar - a rolled leather collar or a very narrow flat nylon or leather collar.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I loved the poodleit collars too......but they are way too expensive for me so after studying the pictures and experimenting and asking questions of people who do have them, I made my own! I made both the ones with the choke chain and ones that are custom to just Molly's size with 'limited slip' !!! I adore how they look, as you can't buy really wide collars for small dogs! I made Molly's both 1 1/2 and 2 inches wide..... her 'wardrobe is growing weekly LOL! So find a friend or a relative with a sewing machine! Oh yes...They are lined in satin so they 'slide' on the hair so they do help with breakage, but in the house it is better that they go naked if you want to keep hair breakage to a minimum! :cute:


I was thinking about doing that too. I love making my own things and the poodleleit collars I would worry about being to wide for her tiny neck. Only problem is I have no one with a sewing machine that I know.  I wonder I've it could be done by hand sewing? Probably not. I just need to invest in a sewing machine I am starting to need one more and more! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Shes in a CC for fun, not for showing, right? your best bet is a very thin collar - a rolled leather collar or a very narrow flat nylon or leather collar.


Yes just for fun not for show. Although I wish I could get into showing, there is just not enough opportunity around here. The rolled leather collar wouldn't tangle the hair? I would think the hair would get tangled around it. I'll have to try one. Which would be best a thin leather or a thin nylon one? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My girl wears a rolled leather collar. She wore it the whole time she was in her HCC while not as long a mane as the show dogs she did have a bit of coat on her. I keep a collar with tags on mine since I have grands that tend to stand and argue with the door open... All it takes is one time and our shelter is not nice when you try to pickup your dog who is not wearing a collar. Sigh last time I got a 15 minuted lecture on collars and the dangers of a dog running loose. Didn't matter the dog was frightened by a car backfire and slipped her collar...


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's my Lucy in a continental sporting her Poodleit collar 















Rebecca


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my poodleit collars.. They are beautiful and made to last!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is so beautiful! and she wears that color fabulously! It is a very beautiful collar I wish I could afford one. 


pgr8dnlvr said:


> Here's my Lucy in a continental sporting her Poodleit collar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the poodleit collar!! unfortunately I dont think they have them over here, but if fur breaking/matting is a problem I could make one I think 

My parents use a rolled leather collar for the springers, there is a small line in the fur if you take them off, but nothing like a normal collar leaves.

I am already thinking over how different cuts would be effected by a collar even tho my puppy is still a fair way off! I really like the HCC and German cuts, and I do quite like the scandi but I will see what I like best on my dog when he is here


----------

